# [EVDL] EVLN: ebuggy rentable addon-pack-trailer ... !More Range Scotty!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > % Inve$tment trolling, easier than Better-Place pack swap,
> > but why does their trailer need a spoiler? %
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks David, my sleepy eyes missed that.
So by adding a spoiler on the pack-trailer, it lowers the drag
coefficient of the air flowing over the top of the EV. I never heard of
that before.

Does it matter what type of spoiler design because the EVs that are
being marketed to will likely be all different? I mean would the design
shown be good for a short EV but not for either a long or tall EV?


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> David Nelson wrote:
> > On Sun, Sep 23, 2012 at 1:55 AM, brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > % Inve$tment trolling, easier than Better-Place pack swap,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've wondered that my self. I'm assuming that maybe the wide verticals
are also important. It maybe breaks up the turbulence to make things
flow more smoothly. As for tow vehicle, who knows. I bet it does
matter. Just watching the water spray patterns behind different cars
when it is wet out shows there is a definite difference. Some have
very little spray, others have a huge amount. I wonder if they tested
things in a wind tunnel.

On Sun, Sep 23, 2012 at 7:08 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter
<[email protected]> wrote:
> Thanks David, my sleepy eyes missed that.
> So by adding a spoiler on the pack-trailer, it lowers the drag
> coefficient of the air flowing over the top of the EV. I never heard of
> that before.
>
> Does it matter what type of spoiler design because the EVs that are
> being marketed to will likely be all different? I mean would the design
> shown be good for a short EV but not for either a long or tall EV?
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
> -
>


> David Nelson wrote:
> >> On Sun, Sep 23, 2012 at 1:55 AM, brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> >
> >> > % Inve$tment trolling, easier than Better-Place pack swap,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice idea, requires a huge infrastructure with trailer mounted battery
packs available up and down the highways and a modification to the EV of a
inlet for the battery trailer's cord, and a hitch on the EV. The airfoil
looks cute stylistically and when looking out the rear window while backing
(Reversing) it enables the driver to locate the rear of the trailer and
avoid jackknifing.
Regards,
* Dennis *(EVprofessor)* Miles*
*(863)944-9913* (phone noon to midnight E.S.T.)
* reply to [email protected]*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > % Inve$tment trolling, easier than Better-Place pack swap,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry, I see it as mostly styling notice the color scheme on their EV has a
higher portion behind the side windows also...
Regards,
* Dennis *(EVprofessor)* Miles*
*(863)944-9913* (phone noon to midnight E.S.T.)
* reply to [email protected]*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
On Sun, Sep 23, 2012 at 10:08 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter <
[email protected]> wrote:

> Thanks David, my sleepy eyes missed that.
> So by adding a spoiler on the pack-trailer, it lowers the drag
> coefficient of the air flowing over the top of the EV. I never heard of
> that before.
>
> Does it matter what type of spoiler design because the EVs that are
> being marketed to will likely be all different? I mean would the design
> shown be good for a short EV but not for either a long or tall EV?
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
> -
>


> David Nelson wrote:
> > > On Sun, Sep 23, 2012 at 1:55 AM, brucedp5 <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's sure to be a good product for EV enthusiasts, but for general
transportation, I think it is good for rental business since it's difficult
for this trailer to match any other EV on the road.






> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Sorry, I see it as mostly styling notice the color scheme on their EV has a
> > higher portion behind the side windows also...
> ...


----------

